# Thoughts on SSR



## nursie

How do you like SSR? 
Pro's and Con's of staying there.
What is the pool area like.
If it was between there and one of the other DVC resorts, which one would you RATHER stay at instead of SSR?  Why?
Thanks!


----------



## stanleyu

We've stayed ar SSR, BCV and BWV. We prefer either over SSR. The reason is location. The ability to walk to Epcot and walk/boat ride to the Studios is a HUGE advantage. Being able to walk/boat to Downtown Disney is no that big a draw for us.

Other than location: SSR is a very nice resort. The rooms are nice -- very Disney. It's fairly new. Bus stops are convenient. It is, however, large enough that you can get lost.

I would say, for you, you need to evaluate what it is you like and what you like to do. If you are really into seeing animals outside your balcony you should strongly consider Animal Kingdom Villas. Similarly, if you have children and would spend most of your time at MK, consider one of those resorts.

For us, we love the ambiance of the Boardwalk area and being able to pop over to Epcot at the end of the day. But I know others have reported really enjoying the experience of the other resorts as well. Each one is unique in its own way - you need to decide which is best for you.


----------



## tashamen

I've only stayed at SSR and OKW, and much prefer SSR for the location to walk to Downtown Disney.  OKW was way too isolated and though the unit was larger we didn't like the grounds as much.

As for pools - I've never gone with kids so we prefer the smaller pools at any resort, and both SSR and OKW has nice quiet ones.

I should note that at both resorts I was able to make a general unit location request that was honored - though that was back in the days when I exchanged in through II - and got units close to "quiet" pools.


----------



## chalee94

> How do you like SSR?



i stayed there several years ago (2007) and liked it.



> Pro's and Con's of staying there.



i like the subtle theming.  i like the vibe - dark woods, luxury feel...a little like a slightly more casual grand floridian on the inside.  access to downtown disney by walking or boat was nice - especially since the bus hub at downtown disney made it easy to get to other resorts for meals and such.

OTOH, you can only get to the parks by bus and i thought the pt costs were too much.  

(also, i like old key west/OKW studios since they have 2 queen beds - all other DVC studios have 1 queen bed + 1 pullout sofabed.)



> What is the pool area like.



it was very nice (not as flashy as beach club or boardwalk but very nice) and i know they've added a new pool and water play area since i stayed there.



> If it was between there and one of the other DVC resorts, which one would you RATHER stay at instead of SSR?  Why?



depends on what you are trying to do - life is full of trade-offs.

OKW is cheaper and 2 real beds in the studios generally works better for me.  i like the casual beach theming (subtle and quiet).

i liked staying at bay lake tower/BLT since i could hear the train whistle when i got up in the morning and it was a short walk to the magic kingdom.  easy access to the monorail as well.  it was nice watching the fireworks from the resort.  (kinda pricey, though, and i'm not planning to go back any time soon.)

animal kingdom villas/AKV has my favorite restaurants (boma/jiko) and giraffes and zebras outside your balcony.  the theming/music/smells of the resort is fantastic (down to the fake mosquito nets above the bed).  a very unique experience (but kind of a long way from the magic kingdom).

there are a couple of epcot resorts (beach club and boardwalk) that are walking distance from epcot and a long-walk/boat ride from the hollywood studios.  haven't stayed there yet but the location is great and want to try them eventually.  the beach club pool has a sandy bottom and pirate ship.

i haven't stayed at the wilderness lodge either but it's only a boat ride away from the magic kingdom so it's a great choice for trips with little ones.

as a DVC owner, SSR is my last choice unless i'm booking something last minute.  if i were trading in through RCI, i might prefer SSR to OKW depending on villa size.  SSR isn't my favorite but there's nothing really wrong with it...


----------



## elaine

I am a DVC member--1st stay was at SSR--I thought it was great, and bought DVC (resale VWL) based upon my stay. Currently, AKV and OKW are our favs. We are a family with kids 11-15.

SSR cons:
1.the "typical" complaint about SSR is that it feels like a nice vanilla condo. I agree. It's absolutely fine and on-site (so DDP, buses, ME, etc.). But I just don't get any warm fuzzy Mickey feel. It feels like an onsite Marriott or HGVC, IMHO. Also, units are sort of small in the living area.
2.it can be a pain if you don't have a car--a far walk from an outer area to the main area--of course you can wait for a bus.
3. main pool used to be overcrowded. In the past, in the summer, main pool had a few shaded areas/umbrellas and lots of sun area. Too few umbrellas for the density--had to go out @ 9am to get a spot-but now that there is a new feature pool over at Paddocks, I'm sure this has improved. OKW pool never seemed crowded to me and I could always get at least a chair shaded by some palm tree foliage, if I couldn't get an umbrella or table.
SSR pros:
1. if you get a good location, you can walk to DTD--it hooks in right over by Disney Quest--10 minutes.
2.pretty good Community hall (kids club open 8-8 where parents have to stay--I bring a book and kids hang out coloring, games, crafts, etc. for a few hours).
3.fun boat to DTD
4.easy to rent and ride bikes over to OKW and DTD

Bottom line, SSR is near the bottom for our choices for DVC--but almost EVERYONE has a different ranking (for Ex., our family would put OKW near the top--for the units, pool area, community hall, central location, and the cute dock area playing beach music, but a PP didn't really like OKW, and we really don't like BWV--but a lot do)---next summer, I will be putting in SSR along with others and am happy to stay there if that is what comes up. I won't even bother to re-trade. havae fun. Elaine


----------



## SOS8260456

How do you like SSR?  We enjoy this resort very much.
Some of the pros of staying here are the fact that you can park right outside of your villa.  There are several bus stops so it is easy to just grab a bus to go to where you want to go to.  The buses do not share with other resorts.  The themed pools are nice.  We have also found that the new snack bar by the new themed area has a really great selections and affordable meal selections.  We love the hamburgers there.

The cons:  big resort layout, not everyone can be by the main building or themed pool, or Downtown Disney view.

What is the pool area like.?  No pools can beat Stormalong Bay at Beach Club.  But we like the pools here better than those at OKW or Wilderness Lodge.

If it was between there and one of the other DVC resorts, which one would you RATHER stay at instead of SSR?  This just depends.  

OKW offers a lot of quiet, but the rooms are much bigger and point costs lowers.  Plus it is usually easier to get with an RCI trade.  We also like OKW because of the ability to park near our unit.  However, one drawback is that not all buildings have elevators, so we always have to be mindful of that.  I would choose SSR over OKW...but I do love OKW.

For the other resorts, parking is taken out of the equation for me because I have health issues and valet parking is a given with the placard.  So, not considering parking.......

AKL - Love the animals and the atmosphere.  The Kidani pool area is very nice.  Haven't spent much time near the Jambo pool to form an opinion.  The biggest con I have with this resort is that it is so far away from everything plus bus stops can be a hike depending on where your room is.  Since I have done the animals and the concierge level, I would choose SSR over AKL.

Wilderness Lodge - I don't think the bus stops are too far away from the units, like I do at some of the other resorts, but we have usually been near the elevators.  Like the peacefulness of the Villa Lobby.  I equate the pool area here to OKW's pool area.  I enjoy this resort, but the busses are shared with Fort Wildernessand sometimes any of the other MK area resorts and unless you are heading to MK, it seems like forever to get whereever you are going.  Would do SSR over this one.

Beach Club and Boardwalk - the pool at Beach Club is the best.  We love it.  The Boardwalk's pool is OK, nice, but I consider it like OKW and VWL except sometime the clown creeps me out.  At both resorts, if you have a hard time walking to either HS or Epcot, I think that option is a major drawback.  Other than walking, I don't care much for the transportation options.  The buses are far away and the boats can be very crowded.  The bustle of the whole area cannot be beat though for families.  After a day at the park or the pool, you do not have to go far for some evening entertainment.  I would choose SSR over Boardwalk, but I would choose Beach Club over SSR.  The walking used to be a major issue for me before I became scooter bound, now, as long as my family is OK with the walk I just zip along the paths.  I especially enjoy the path from HS back to Beach Club.

Just did our first Bay Lake Tower stay this past summer.  It was a short one and in a studio.   We did not get a chance to use the pool.  We loved the location.  I think the walk to MK is much closer than the walks from BC or BW to HS or Epcot.  We also loved the water sports available. The other resorts have the water sports, but there is just something about mouseboating around the 7 Seas Lagoon or Bay Lake.  Currently, we would take a Bay Lake stay over a SSr one.

Overall, truthfully, we don't care where we stay as long as we are onsite.

Hope this helps.


Our family dynamics is currently mom, dad, DD turning 19 on Sun, DS just turned 18 and DD12.  We have been staying at DVC since they were all small and the answers to your questions would probably have been different at various points in our children's lifes.



Thanks!


----------



## chriskre

My home resort is SSR so I may be a little biased.  
Depending on who is going on this trip, may play into your decision.
I consider SSR a more adult centric resort.  

With kids I'd go elsewhere although we have taken the kids.  
With kids I'd take AKV, BLT, BCV, VWL and even OKW over SSR.  
I'd take SSR over BWV.  That clown is spooky.  

Pros:
The Spa.  You get a DVC discount.
The dedicated buses and access to the boats to Downtown Disney.
The low key Mickey theme.  Feels more like an upscale residential area.
The quiet pools are actually quiet.  :ignore:
Parking is convenient.  
The place is huge.  Lots to do.
The DVC office is in SSR in case you lose your card. 
Restaurants are easy to get a ressie. 
Easy to get a rental, DVC ressie or RCI exchange pretty much anytime.


Cons:
I will say that it depends on the size of unit you get at SSR.  
The studios are heavily used and many need refurbishment so if you are using a studio, go elsewhere.  
The 1 bedrooms are nicer.  
Understated Mickey experience, except for the TV channels.  
The place is huge.  Lots of walking involved if you don't take the internal transport. 
Restaurants aren't anything spectacular.   
Points heavier than it should be for the experience which is why I usually stay elsewhere to points stretch in studios.  
OKW & Kidani are my two favorite points stretching resorts.  
With RCI it's all the same so doesn't really matter.


----------



## nursie

Thanks for all the input.
I should offer more info about my family: children ages 4,6,8,10,11,17
We will be staying 3-4 weeks (2 at OKW, 1 at BWV)
We will NOT have a vehicle for transportation and will rely on Disney entirely for getting around
Wanting to try a place we haven't been to but it is also dependent on RCI exchange at end of June (4 of July week) so not sure of our chances to get into those high demand weeks but hoping for a miracle. My request was place in October.
I know SSR & OKW come up more often than others due to number of units is greater at those resorts but may just hold out in hopes for one of those top 3 that everyone puts as top priority to stay at....


----------



## SOS8260456

I think Beach Club Villas would be perfect for your family location wise.  It would give the older ones some freedom.  Unit wise, it will be cramped plus the 2 bedroom options are slim pickings.  Plus I think going from OKW to a different resort may put a damper on things.  When everyone says the rooms are so much bigger at OKW that is NO exageration.  OKW is the only one I know of that has a full round seating table for eating.  Most of the others have a bench attached to the wall with the table and 2 chairs for definate seating for 4 and then others can fit in where ever through out the unit.

Boy, I wish this was our early summer year to go and not our late summer year to go.  It would be fun to meet up with you.


----------



## JPrisco

Saratoga Springs is quite, but my niece always enjoys it there (she is 10).  My kids are all old and they love it.  
They are going through room refurbishments, so if you stay there you can request a refurbished room.  
Although everyone prefers the Beach Club, or Boardwalk, they are happy staying anywhere on property.  Our trip last month was to Animal Kingdom lodge which was very nice, but I would get a car next time I stay there. 
I am going back to SSR next week and I can't wait!  
Enjoy!


----------



## chriskre

nursie said:


> Thanks for all the input.
> I should offer more info about my family: children ages 4,6,8,10,11,17
> We will be staying 3-4 weeks (2 at OKW, 1 at BWV)
> We will NOT have a vehicle for transportation and will rely on Disney entirely for getting around
> Wanting to try a place we haven't been to but it is also dependent on RCI exchange at end of June (4 of July week) so not sure of our chances to get into those high demand weeks but hoping for a miracle. My request was place in October.
> I know SSR & OKW come up more often than others due to number of units is greater at those resorts but may just hold out in hopes for one of those top 3 that everyone puts as top priority to stay at....



Well with that crew I'd try for AKV Kidani where you'd have 3 bathrooms.  
The only problem with AKV is that it's far from everything but Animal Kingdom.  Since you will be there for 3 weeks then maybe you could make this week an AK & resort week and enjoy the pool which is also very nice for kids.  Do some of the things that the resort offers like the night vision goggles, the Sanaa tour or the campfire stories.


----------



## stanleyu

chriskre said:


> The only problem with AKV is that it's far from everything but Animal Kingdom.



I would add that it is even far from Animal Kingdom! Even though it is the "Animal Kingdom" Lodge, you have to take a bus to get there.


----------



## chriskre

stanleyu said:


> I would add that it is even far from Animal Kingdom! Even though it is the "Animal Kingdom" Lodge, you have to take a bus to get there.



Well they couldn't have you shortcutting thru the Savannah now could they?
You might get attacked by a lion.  :hysterical:


----------



## Culli

Many have mentioned location and that is what puts other resorts above SSR.  SSR is a great resort we love everything about it, just wish I could pick it up and set it next to EPCOT.

Pools- everyone brags about Stormalong Bay at the Beach Club, we did at one point too.  However, after being there a few times it can actually be annoying.  The sand bottom is very cool our kids love playing in the sand.  Con - you get sick of sand everytime you go swimming, in your suits dragged into the room all the pool toys etc.  Also the pool can be hard to keep an eye on your kids if you have more than one, it is a maze to get from point a to b.  SSR pools are great, actually now Stormalong Bay has moved way down on our list of pools.

We love the size of SSR it is a great resort.  Now keep in mind we go to Disney probably twice a year so we spend lots of time hanging out at the resort and enjoy the "deluxe" ammenities of the DVC resorts and still being "onsite" to Disney.  

Honestly you can't go wrong with any of the Disney resorts, only drawback we have with SSR is it is not next to EPCOT and that is our favorite park.


----------



## nursie

*Thanks*

I put SSR back on our request list.:whoopie: I have an ongoing search for all of the onsite DVC resorts except for OKW, not because we don't love it there, we do ,but we were there 3 weeks in Sept. and have 2 more weeks booked there in June.
We just wanted to try another resort esp. since we would be adding this as our 4th week in a row. Want to mix it up a bit. We certainly are open to doing more down time and relaxing and enjoying the DVC resorts pools, restaurants, activities, etc. with such an extended stay.
After reading your posts and looking on Youtube and Disboards for pics and videos of SSR, I'm convinced we'd be happy there if that is where we end up.

BCV- would be great for the pool area.
AKL-Kidani would be great for atmosphere
BWV-we have one week confirmed and location will be awesome
VWL-theming is great and relaxing
BLT-location, views would be amazing
SSR-pool area and units look great
OKW-already have 2 weeks confirmed and know we will love being there 

Any further comments welcome!
Any suggestions for location on site SSR for large family without a car? Probably best to be close to action i.e. pool, food, arcade, etc.


----------



## elaine

I have not been there since the new Paddock pool, but we really liked Grandstand without a car. It was a short walk over to the main area (I bought to go breakfast back for the kids each AM). There is a smaller pool and a cute spray-play area with tables/chairs. It would work for your younger kids to play and get wet without you have to be in the pool with them. Also, there is a hottub right there. My kids were 6-7ish then and I watched them at the spray area from the hottub 5 feet away--a Mom's dream--LOL!


----------



## chunkygal

stayed at OKW,BWV, and SSR

Cons to SSR -- not much in the way of restaurants onsite, pool crowded and OK. Love the rooms. love all else. Usually easy to get when all else is full.

OKW- great places to eat....quiet...big rooms..pools OK our favorite

BWV- great restaurants in walking distances: Cons: sometimes the rooms, long bus ride to MK.


----------



## MichaelColey

SSR is my least favorite DVC property, but it's still not bad.

SSR is not near any of the parks (the same negative that OKW has).  It's nice being able to walk to some parks (at BCV, BWV or BLT), but driving is the only real option here.

SSR has small units (like most of the DVCs - OKW being the biggest exception).  We're timeshare snobs and like lots of space, so this is the biggest issue we have with most DVC properties.

SSR's theming isn't as over the top as the other resorts.  The theming is one of the pieces of magic we really like with the other DVC properties.

SSR's pools are fine, but not as nice as some of the others (AKV and BCV come to mind).

So I guess it's not so much negatives, but it doesn't have some of the positives that other DVC properties have.


----------



## stanleyu

chriskre said:


> Well they couldn't have you shortcutting thru the Savannah now could they?
> You might get attacked by a lion.  :hysterical:



True, but if they would have built the lodge close to the entrance we wouldn't have to risk being the main attraction at feeding time. It really makes me wonder what were they thinking? Transportation is a major hassle at WDW. They've looked at extending the monorail, putting in light rail, improving the bus system. etc., etc. But what works best is the resorts next to the park. So I can understand it if there weren't any resorts close to MK (which there are), but Animal Kingdom? The NEWEST of the parks? They didn't think through the transportation issues here? Unbelievable!!!


----------



## heathpack

stanleyu said:


> True, but if they would have built the lodge close to the entrance we wouldn't have to risk being the main attraction at feeding time. It really makes me wonder what were they thinking? Transportation is a major hassle at WDW. They've looked at extending the monorail, putting in light rail, improving the bus system. etc., etc. But what works best is the resorts next to the park. So I can understand it if there weren't any resorts close to MK (which there are), but Animal Kingdom? The NEWEST of the parks? They didn't think through the transportation issues here? Unbelievable!!!



I hear this a lot but I personally have zero problem with the location of AKL- in fact, I like the seclusion of it. Keeps the resort quiet and untrammeled.  Way better than the situation the last time I was at my home resort, the Villas at Grand Californian.  The lobby was utter bedlam, totally packed with many people who did not seem to be staying at the resort.  Including one extended family who spread out in the lobby, brining in outside pizzas and having a picnic, complete with kids slopping cheese on the carpet.

H


----------



## Twinkstarr

heathpack said:


> I hear this a lot but I personally have zero problem with the location of AKL- in fact, I like the seclusion of it. Keeps the resort quiet and untrammeled.  Way better than the situation the last time I was at my home resort, the Villas at Grand Californian.  The lobby was utter bedlam, totally packed with many people who did not seem to be staying at the resort.  Including one extended family who spread out in the lobby, brining in outside pizzas and having a picnic, complete with kids slopping cheese on the carpet.
> 
> H



Hmm, we were out at VGC beginning of November. I didn't strike me as any different than the WDW DVC resorts that are a wing of one of the hotels. You always see people hanging around in good sized groups, especially in the "must see" lobbies like AKV and VWL.

My take, large family trip and you have part of the family DVC or flush enough to pay for a hotel room and the balance staying somewhere else and they meet up at the lobby. And from lurking on the DIS Disney wedding board, you would laugh at how some people do pre/post wedding get togethers for guests. Pizza in the lobby fits right in, or they invade the pool area for pizza and the classic, can I bring 20+ people into a 2br for a post wedding party?

One of the reasons I wasn't that fond of BCV was the number of people in the lobby and it is a lot small than those I have mentioned. It felt like a train station, not the lobby of a "Deluxe"(Disney's term, not mine) hotel.


I like SSR, close enough to DTD and after a day in the park I don't need anymore themeing. You don't get any noise transfer from the villa above you and I have done 5 Thanksgivings there when the place was packed.


----------



## chriskre

heathpack said:


> I hear this a lot but I personally have zero problem with the location of AKL- in fact, I like the seclusion of it. Keeps the resort quiet and untrammeled.
> H



I also love this about Kidani.   It really does kind of feel like you are in some far off land and I think it fits perfectly with the theme.  

I always have a car so transportation is never an issue for us.  I actually like that you can park under the building so you are closer to your room than having to rely on Disney transport.  

I think this is a resort for enjoying the destination.  To me Kidani can be visited without having to visit the parks.  There is so much here for the senses that I rarely go to the parks when I stay here cause I want to enjoy the ambiance.   We are afterall paying alot to stay in these resorts.  I want to get my money's worth.


----------



## MichaelColey

My thoughts exactly on AKV.  Love parking under the building (compared to the long walk at most DVC properties) and love the ambiance.  I could (and do) sit out on the balcony for hours.


----------



## chunkygal

I have never wanted to stay at animal kingdom, but after reading this I do!
I am putting this on my DVC bucket list instead of just going back to OKW.


----------



## itradehilton

We loved the AKV, every morning I would sit on the balcony with my coffee and watch the animals wake up.


----------



## JPrisco

We just got back from SSR.  Had a lovely time.  The room was refurbished, very clean.  Were in Congress Park section and had a great view of Downtown Disney.  The new pool looks great for kids.  Very enjoyable resort.


----------



## DVCKEV

I love SSR!!!


----------



## nursie

Just confirmed SSR for end of June!
If we don't have a car and have 6 children, 5 of them between 4-11, and 1 teenager, which section would be best for being close to pool w/slide, pool food/drinks, kid play area?
Thanks!


----------



## nursie

*Treehouse Villa's at SSR*

Anyone ever get into the Treehouse Villa's at SSR on an RCI exchange?
If so, did you request it after getting confirmed into a 2 BR? 

Are they popular or not in high demand?

If you have ever stayed at Treehouse Villa's did you like it or not? Why?

Do they have internal bus or boat to get you to main pool, restaurant, etc.?


----------



## littlestar

nursie said:


> Anyone ever get into the Treehouse Villa's at SSR on an RCI exchange?
> If so, did you request it after getting confirmed into a 2 BR?
> 
> Are they popular or not in high demand?
> 
> If you have ever stayed at Treehouse Villa's did you like it or not? Why?
> 
> Do they have internal bus or boat to get you to main pool, restaurant, etc.?



I've never seen a treehouse come up on an RCI exchange.  

They are popular with DVC members.  I have stayed in the treehouse villas using my DVC Saratoga points.  Liked it very much - actually saw an old fashioned Blue Bird (the little round ones) when I stayed there and I hadn't seen one of those little birds since staying with my grandparents on their farm in Kentucky in the early 70's!    It's a little bit isolated back in the treehouses, though. There was an internal bus for the resort.   

As far as sections at Saratoga if you want to be close to a slide - you'll need to request the Springs or Paddocks area.


----------



## MichaelColey

From the descriptions of the room types on RCI, I don't think they even have the Treehouse Villas on RCI.  The only 3BR they list for DV06 shows it accommodates 10/12 with 3 3/4 bathrooms.  That's a Grand Villa.  The Treehouse Villas only sleep 9 and only have 2 bathrooms.


----------



## bnoble

> If so, did you request it after getting confirmed into a 2 BR?


THV is a booking category, not a request.  You either got it or you didn't. And, as Michael points out, you didn't.


----------



## nursie

bnoble said:


> THV is a booking category, not a request.  You either got it or you didn't. And, as Michael points out, you didn't.



Well, it's interesting that RCI shows the a pic of the interior and exterior of THV like it's an option. 
It also mentions that OKW sleeps 8 but after renovation, it now sleeps 9, so I have come across inaccuracies in the RCI listings information.

It may be that THV aren't available to RCI exchanges, just not sure what you mean by booking category? Do  you mean like 1 BR sleeps 4 , or is there some other 'category' ?


----------



## littlestar

nursie said:


> Well, it's interesting that RCI shows the a pic of the interior and exterior of THV like it's an option.
> It also mentions that OKW sleeps 8 but after renovation, it now sleeps 9, so I have come across inaccuracies in the RCI listings information.
> 
> It may be that THV aren't available to RCI exchanges, just not sure what you mean by booking category? Do  you mean like 1 BR sleeps 4 , or is there some other 'category' ?



Booking category means separate category from a studio, one bedroom, two bedroom, or Grand Villa in DVC speak. Disney sends us DVC members point planners each year and the categories are broken down as previously mentioned and the tree houses are listed in a separate category with different point requirements.


----------



## bnoble

> just not sure what you mean by booking category


A booking category refers to a set of inventory that is separably reservable, and guaranteed to DVC Members making a reservation.  For example, if an OKW owner calls to reserve a 2BR, they can specify that they want either a lockoff or a dedicated 2BR, and they are guaranteed that selection.  Likewise, at BCV, many dedicated 2BRs have a queen and double pull out in the 2nd bedroom, while others have two queens.  The 2BR/2Q configuration is also a booking category, and in very high demand---when you reserve a 2BR at BCV, you know for sure if you will get 2Q or a Q+DS.  The treehouses are also a booking category---you don't book a 2BR (or 3BR) and request a treehouse.  You book a treehouse.


----------



## littlestar

Here's an example of a SSR DVC point chart with categories broken down:

http://advc.disney.go.com/media/dvc...sChart_DisneyVacationClub_SaratogaSprings.pdf


----------



## bnoble

And even those do not show all of the booking categories (e.g. lockoff vs. dedicated 2BRs at SSR.)


----------



## itradehilton

nursie said:


> Just confirmed SSR for end of June!
> If we don't have a car and have 6 children, 5 of them between 4-11, and 1 teenager, which section would be best for being close to pool w/slide, pool food/drinks, kid play area?
> Thanks!



I went over to Disboards and under DVC Resorts look at the SSR lovers thread. They have great descriptions of all the areas with maps of the resort. We decided on the Springs section since it is next to the main pool & there is  QS food available. They also have a new pool in the Paddock area but this area is very long so I did not want to risk the long walk on a hot summer day.


----------



## nursie

*Thanks Tuggers*

for all the information. I love all the input/info from the folks on this board. 
I have been on disboards but haven't dug quite as deep on their forums for info so I better get going.
Nice to know about the category booking. I don't know that I would have chose THV even if we could have as I may have lost my children in the woods!
Glad to get advise on location at SSR too. Sounds like Springs & Paddock both have their pluses and minuses.
I have gone on Tripadvisor too and that has been helpful.
Any and all comments welcome.


----------

